# iPad as a streaming device for PC/MAC



## asMickie (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't know if this is possible but I was hoping to find out if I can or hope this could be done with a future update/developed for the iOS devices or at least the iPad. 

OBS Studio for the iPad were you can stream what you are doing on your PC/Mac it would be very helpful for some (like me) who can't afford another computer to use as a streaming device while working on my Mac also, can't get a new Mac that would handle streaming and also working on it at the same time (Making music).

my question is is there a way to do so using an iPad or would this idea be developed in the near future? 

I hope I can get alternative suggestions on how I can do this and also thoughts on this idea!


----------

